# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety >  πρόβλημα κεραίας αυτοκινήτου

## alfadex

Έχω αυτή τη  κεραία απο skoda και δε πιανει σχεδόν κανένα σταθμό, τη δοκίμασα και σε άλλο αμάξι και δε πιάνει τπτ.

2012-05-09 21.57.50.jpg
Αυτη η κεραία δε παίρνει τροφοδοσία ,απλα συνδεεται στο ραδιοσιντι. Αυτή η ζενερ που είναι εκει, τη μετράω αλλά φένεται κομμένη.Καταρχήν έιναι και ζενερ? θυμαμε μια τέτοια δίοδο έβλεπα παλια στις τηλεορασεις για φώραση, αλλά εδω κάτι άλλο θα κάνει υποθέτο.
Τι αλλο να κοιτάξω.Τα καλώδια είναι ολα καλα
Έτσι εγκυκλοπεδικά τη κεραία αυτή τη χρεώνει η skoda  50 ευρω.

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου για εμενα η κεραια αυτη τροφοδοτειται με ταση γιατι εχει ενεργα στοιχεια. τωρα η παιρνει χωριστη τροφοδοσια, η το πιο πιθανο παινει ταση μεσω του καλωδιου της κεραιας. οποτε κοιταξε μημπως το προβλημα σου ειναι στο καλωδιο που την τροφοδοτει η στο κυκλωμα που τροφοδοτει.

----------


## supermanboy

Φίλε μου όλα τα VW Group φοράνε τον συγκεκριμένο τύπο ή λίγο παραπλήσιο!Υπάρχει ολόκληρη πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας και φίλτρο μαζί κάπου στο πορτ παγκάζ στα αριστερά πίσω από τις προστασίες το οποίο συνδέεται στην κεραία και στο στερεοφωνικό μας!Χωρίς τάση δεν λειτουργεί οπότε μην περιμένεις να ακούσεις τίποτα!Ξεκινάει ξεχωριστή γραμμή από την καμπίνα που βρίσκεται το στερεοφωνικό μας μέχρι την μονάδα και μετά από εκεί πηγαίνει στην κεραία.Το πρόβλημα όμως δεν μας λες πως προέκυψε!Ψάξε για τάση την ώρα που γυρνάς το κλειδί!Αν τώρα την πήρες για να την βάλεις σε άλλο αμάξι ο τύπος που την πήρες δεν ήξερε ότι υπάρχει και αυτή η "μικρή" λεπτομέρεια.Μην δοκιμάσεις να την τροφοδοτήσεις διότι θα την κάψεις!Λειτουργεί με λιγότερη τάση αφού ελέγχεται από την μονάδα που σου είπα.Στην ουσία είναι ένας ενισχυτής κεραίας σαν του σπιτιού μας με το τροφοδοτικό στο μέρος που σου είπα!AUDI και VW Golf-Passat το έχουν εκεί οπότε αν μπορείς ψάξε από εκεί που την πήρες!Σαν ανταλλακτικό είναι πανάκριβο αλλά σε ανταλλακτικά θα το βρεις κοντά στα 20€.Απλά θέλει και τα βύσματα να έχεις για να τα προσαρμόσεις στα ομοαξονικά καλωδια(ένα προς κεραία και ένα προς π.χ ράδιο CD).Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## alfadex

Σας ευχαριστώ, εκείνος που την εβγαλε μου είπε οτι δοκίμασε μια άλλη κεραια ίδια και δούλευε, οποτε μου λεει φταεί η κεραία. Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως ,θα κοιτάξω πρώτα πρώτα τη τροφοδοσία να δω τι παίζει ,ισως εκει να είναι το πρόβλαημα.

----------


## supermanboy

> Σας ευχαριστώ, εκείνος που την εβγαλε μου είπε οτι δοκίμασε μια άλλη κεραια ίδια και δούλευε, οποτε μου λεει φταεί η κεραία. Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως ,θα κοιτάξω πρώτα πρώτα τη τροφοδοσία να δω τι παίζει ,ισως εκει να είναι το πρόβλαημα.


Ότι και αν σου είπε εσύ τα 12V είναι εύκολο να τα εντοπίσεις στην πλακέτα!Αν δεν υπάρχουν ξέχνα την λήψη σήματος στην πηγή σου.Θα χρειαστεί να βρεις από κάπου τροφοδοτικό-φίλτρο από vw group.

----------


## georged30

Για να δουλεψει η κεραια στα αυτοκινητα του group vag αν δεν φορανε το μαμα ηχοσυστημα χρειαζεται αυτο http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-Volkswa...item43a26e7d5b το οποιο τροφοδοτει την κεραια με 12 volt.

----------

